# Yogurt?



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Nope not imagining it and mine love it,sometimes I mix it in their food and sometime I give it as a treat in a yummy flavor. Its good if they had a upset tummy too has probiotics in it.


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! I am gonna have the hubs pick some up on the way home. Can they have eggs too?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes and there good for their coats too.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

No idea how good it is for them, but mine LOOOOOOVES yoghurt. And eggs. He gets them both on occasion.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditto. 

Freeze the yogurt and make yogurt-pops - AWESOME treat for a pup on a hot day (though I guess most of you are going into winter...still a nice treat). 

My pup gets egg and ham sandwiches at the cafe on weekend mornings. The wait staff think it's hilarious that I order 2 breakfast dishes - one for the dog.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I give Nickel yogurt, cottage cheese and raw egg yolks. He LOVES them. Sometimes I let him lick off the Kefir from my mug.


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

Can it be any kind of yogurt? I never thought yogurt could be dog food, hehehe.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Plain (no sugar added) yogurt that contains active L. acidophilus.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

My dogs love yogurt and cottage cheese too!

Soleil, I usually give them plain yogurt.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo gets plain whole milk yogurt. He loves it.


----------

